# Are you happily retired in Mexico City?



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi. I'm considering which city/country to retire to in the next year or so. I've visited Mexico City, and loved the culture and the town. I speak some Spanish. I love the possibility of living moderately well in a real city with music, museum, good food, and interesting activities. (Though I dread driving there.) So: are you happily retired there? Any advice on what will help me make a decision for or against Mexico City? Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Hi. I'm considering which city/country to retire to in the next year or so. I've visited Mexico City, and loved the culture and the town. I speak some Spanish. I love the possibility of living moderately well in a real city with music, museum, good food, and interesting activities. (Though I dread driving there.) So: are you happily retired there? Any advice on what will help me make a decision for or against Mexico City? Thank you.



I retired to Mexico and Mexico City in 2007 and have not regretted it for a minute. No need for a car with the inexpensive good public transportation system, some of it free for those over 60 (Metro) and 70 (Metrobús).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

zaphod said:


> Hi. I'm considering which city/country to retire to in the next year or so. I've visited Mexico City, and loved the culture and the town. I speak some Spanish. I love the possibility of living moderately well in a real city with music, museum, good food, and interesting activities. (Though I dread driving there.) So: are you happily retired there? Any advice on what will help me make a decision for or against Mexico City? Thank you.


I considered living in Mexico City. I actually was offered a job there but then the offer never really materialized (it was always "next week"), so I decided to stay in Guadalajara. 

Comparing the two cities, I would say Mexico City has more of everything, museums, culture, movies. It is really the center of Mexico in many senses of the word.

There are two advantages of Gdl in my opinion: What there is here is more compact, so it is possible to walk to some of the museums, symphony hall and cinemas, even though there are less of them. And, secondly, the climate is better, at least it is warmer in the winter. Mexico City is 700 m higher elevation and and colder much of the year. Gdl has about one month with temperatures in the mid 30s C. That is a little warm for some people, but the rest of the year the temperature is perfect and warmer than DF.

Guadalajara is the origin of a lot of what the rest of the world knows about Mexico, Tequila and Mariachi. Tequila originated in the town of Tequila (or Amititan) near Gdl and Mariachi originated in Cocula, also near Gdl.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I retired to Mexico and Mexico City in 2007 and have not regretted it for a minute. No need for a car with the inexpensive good public transportation system, some of it free for those over 60 (Metro) and 70 (Metrobús).


Thanks for the fast response, Isla Verde. I'm pretty sure I've been edified by other of your posts on this site. May I ask you a few more questions? Do you worry about the smog at all? (I read that it's a lot better than it was in the eighties, but that's not the same things as saying it's good.) How is your Spanish? I suspect it's very good. If so, does it make a big difference to your quality of life? Finally, my biggest concern at the moment is creating a support network in Mexico. I am single now, and, though friendly, I'm a bit diffident. Is the expat community there active and close? Is it easy to meet and befriend Mexicans in some authentic way do you think? Thanks again.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I considered living in Mexico City. I actually was offered a job there but then the offer never really materialized (it was always "next week"), so I decided to stay in Guadalajara.
> 
> Comparing the two cities, I would say Mexico City has more of everything, museums, culture, movies. It is really the center of Mexico in many senses of the word.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Tundra Green: You're making Guadalajara sound quite tempting.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Thanks for the fast response, Isla Verde. I'm pretty sure I've been edified by other of your posts on this site. May I ask you a few more questions? Do you worry about the smog at all? (I read that it's a lot better than it was in the eighties, but that's not the same things as saying it's good.) How is your Spanish? I suspect it's very good. If so, does it make a big difference to your quality of life? Finally, my biggest concern at the moment is creating a support network in Mexico. I am single now, and, though friendly, I'm a bit diffident. Is the expat community there active and close? Is it easy to meet and befriend Mexicans in some authentic way do you think? Thanks again.


I'd lived in Mexico City at different times in the past before retiring here in 2007, so when I arrived I already had some old friends to help me get settled and had made a couple of new ones online before arriving. I majored in Spanish in college and over the years have kept up my skills through travel and various periods of living abroad in Spain and Mexico, so when I moved back to Mexico, I was at ease with communicating in Spanish. The pollution was awful here through the 1990s, so I find the somewhat lower levels of pollution that now exist in the city not a problem at all. There are lots of expats living here, but they are spread out all over the metropolitan area, so there is no expat community per se. Mexicans are quite friendly as a rule, but it can take quite a while to form the kind of friendships where you are invited to their homes and socialize with their families. And this is true all over the country, not just in the Distrito Federal.

If you decide to move here or at least come for an extended stay, I'll be happy to show you around.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks, Isla Verde: that's incredibly kind of you. Cheers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Thanks, Isla Verde: that's incredibly kind of you. Cheers.


It's always (well, usually) fun showing new arrivals to Mexico the high points of my new home.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

zaphod said:


> Thank you, Tundra Green: You're making Guadalajara sound quite tempting.


I've never spent anytime in DF, but another difference between GDL and DF might be the air quality.

I know the quality changed in GDL about 5yrs ago.
My eyes would burn after spending a week in GDL before...no longer an issue 

Sooo glad Mexico is finally taking air quality seriously.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The papers are reporting that the air in Guadaljara is dirtier than in DF. It depends on the season ,the weather and the areas but the air is dirty in Guadaljara .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> The papers are reporting that the air in Guadaljara is dirtier than in DF. It depends on the season ,the weather and the areas but the air is dirty in Guadaljara .


One year when we stayed in Guadalajara and Morelia for a 2 week vacation the air was full of smoke from burning fields, especially outside the cities and especially in Michoacán. Other times in Guadalajara it was OK . Here our city has a copper smelting foundry and small steel foundries and the smell when the wind blows from the direction of these is foul. I notice our city has no honey bees but many birds of all kinds. 

The OP on the other thread currently being discussed mentioned the independant brick factories in San MIguel de Allende burning garbage at night. Reading news reports they have really clamped down on this in recent years and it is not such a big problem anymore, at least in that area.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Any real experiences regarding air quality?

DF vs GDL

I know GDL has improved drastically in the last 5yrs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr_manny said:


> Any real experiences regarding air quality?
> 
> DF vs GDL
> 
> I know GDL has improved drastically in the last 5yrs.


Here's some useful data: Pollution Comparison Between Guadalajara, Mexico And Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

zaphod said:


> Hi. I'm considering which city/country to retire to in the next year or so. I've visited Mexico City, and loved the culture and the town. I speak some Spanish. I love the possibility of living moderately well in a real city with music, museum, good food, and interesting activities. (Though I dread driving there.) So: are you happily retired there? Any advice on what will help me make a decision for or against Mexico City? Thank you.


I worked for a major multinational in Mexico City from 1995-1997. In 2008, we returned to Mexico City for our retirement. Much has changed since 1995. Despite many more vehicles on the road, the air quality has changed dramatically for the good. I literally cannot remember a day with bad air quality. Crime is no longer a problem on the Metro despite being ore crowded at all hours. Taxicab crime is no longer an issue.

Transportation is abundant and quite inexpensive compared to many other places. Although my wife still uses a car for her work, I seldom use one now preferring to take the Metro, Metrobus and taxis. If you are over 60 an INAPAM card is available allowing free access to the Metro, discounts on medication and free or discounted access to many attractions which are abundant in the DF.

In 1995 Mexico City was a true cosmopolitan city. It is even more so now. Trade agreements such as NAFTA have brought in many international workers and with them their culture. You hear many more languages being spoken. English is more common. Much more diversity in restaurants as well as expanded international food sections in the supermarkets.

Communications and banking has improved greatly and at least here in Mexico City it is world class in many areas and perhaps better and more advanced than in most areas of the USA. (Gripe-Still awaiting for Telmex to hook us up to fiber optic) Reasons for improvements: foreign banks from Spain bought out failed Mexican banks in 1997-1999, Carlos Slim bought Telmex from the government, CFE took over from Luz y Fureza in Mexico City.

During my time working here I traveled to almost every state and all major cities in Mexico. Although I have a fondness for Chiapis and don't think I would want to live therer year round. Climate wise, Lake Chapala or perhaps Cuernavaca might be better but I prefer the cosmopolitan aspects of Mexico City. We could live in many different countries and cities but chose Mexico City for a number of reasons:

1. Dynamic cosmopolitan city
2. Despite its population, its citizens are easy going and friendly (Our Number ONE reason for living in Mexico)
3. Access to first class medical care at a reasonable cost
4. Educational opportunities for our 10 year old son
5. Efficient, low cost and widespread transportation network including a major international airport. Intercity bus travel is surprising very good and comfortable.
6.Climate. We have never thought about a/c or central heat, used a space heater for less than 10 days total last year. seldom need more than a sweater or light jacket. used a fan less than 10x since we returned in 2008.
7. In general, cost of living is quite reasonable. 

Driving here is an adventure but doable. A basic knowledge of Spanish helps but you can easily find someone who can speak English to help you. Mexico City has both all the advantages and disadvantages of living in a large cosmopolitan city just at a much lower cost. Unlike back in 1996, we have never found security to be an issue here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Here's some useful data: Pollution Comparison Between Guadalajara, Mexico And Mexico City, Mexico


I am not sure what the numbers mean in that link. The WHO numbers at the top suggest Gdl has slightly better air that DF. The rest of the numbers seem to be from an opinion poll, which could hardly be valid unless they found a lot of people who had lived in both cities.

The air in Gdl varies a lot with the part of town. The area south of town near the airport (and on the way to Chapala) seems to be consistently the worst. There are some hills between the center of Gdl and the airport and another set between the airport and Lake Chapala. Those hills seem to trap pollution in that area. 

The only odor I ever smell (in Guadalajara Centro) is a yeast smell that comes from a big Corona brewery when the wind is blowing in the right direction. The brewery is about 3 km away. The smell is not unpleasant, but it is very distinctive. 

During the rainy season, July to October, the air is cleaner. In the dry season it can sometimes be gritty more than smoggy. I don't notice it breathing, but if I leave a patio table out for a while it is covered with fine grit, not really sand but coarser than normal dust.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When you come in to Guadalajra you can see the dirty air, the Tonala area is pretty bad..once you are in it you do not really feel it unless it is really bad like it gets sometimes in May.
The first time I landed in Mexico city in the early 80's, I loved the smell , it remainded me of Paris...
At that time the pollution was very bad, it has really gotten better.

Once you live in a place you do not notice the smell you have to come from a different place to smell it as a rule.

One of the paper around here had an article saying that the Guadaljara air was dirtier than that of Mexico City but who knows if that is true. WHen you drive in and see the brown haze then you know it is a bad day, tight now the air seems clear..


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> ...I don't notice it breathing, but if I leave a patio table out for a while it is covered with fine grit, not really sand but coarser than normal dust.


Are you picking up any ash from Colima?


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

mr_manny said:


> I've never spent anytime in DF, but another difference between GDL and DF might be the air quality.
> 
> I know the quality changed in GDL about 5yrs ago.
> My eyes would burn after spending a week in GDL before...no longer an issue
> ...


Also very good to know. I have to admit to being worried abut being a bit older and being affected by air quality. So this is good. Thank you.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

michmex said:


> I worked for a major multinational in Mexico City from 1995-1997. In 2008, we returned to Mexico City for our retirement. Much has changed since 1995. Despite many more vehicles on the road, the air quality has changed dramatically for the good. I literally cannot remember a day with bad air quality. Crime is no longer a problem on the Metro despite being ore crowded at all hours. Taxicab crime is no longer an issue...


These are all the qualities I'm looking for in Mexico City (or whichever cosmopolitan center I settle in): an affordable, culturally vibrant town with an approachable populace. Thanks for the encouraging news.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mattoleriver said:


> Are you picking up any ash from Colima?


I am pretty sure we are too far away. I have not checked the wind direction to see if the ash is even coming this way. So the answer is no to the best of my knowledge. But you have encouraged me to look into it a little more. Volcanic ash can travel a long ways, around the world for sufficiently large eruptions.


----------

